# Saturday Casting



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be 54 degrees this weekend who's going casting in DC on Saturday.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Kennilworth Park? What time are you thinking about going? I might go if the trail clean-up project gets put on hold again due to cold weather.


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*casting*

Kwasi
Earl, Charlie and I will be at Anacostia on Saturday.
Bob


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

That's where i was planning on going.. CT you should come out..


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'll try to make it out. It's been quite a while since I was out slinging lead


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

*Serious practice tomarrow*

Don’t forget to walk with your SHORTS and jogging SHOES.

We will begin practice with some stretching exercises to warm-up and stretch our muscles, tendons and ligaments, (15 minutes). 

We will then jog FOUR laps around the field, of which TWO laps will be backward; this will strengthen our lungs and enable us to take LONG, DEEP BREATHS throughout the cast, (Tommy style).

Next: after resting for 5 minutes, we will perform a vigorous set of CORE EXERCISES to strengthen the mid-section, (aka! the POWER SOURCE, the ENGIN ROOM).

Next: we will train the FAST-TWITH muscles! We will form a nice straight line and shadow (dry) cast with our rods for 15 minutes, (up to 45 degrees and back, up and back, up and back, up and back) with emphasis on SPEED and POWER, perfecting the left hand pull (Break a rib, Whap!!!!)

Next: CALL THE PARAMEDIC! 

We will all need their assistance!!!
What time do we begin?
Earl-DC
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Good thing I don't cast with yall,, dang I am hurt just thinking of all that,,, I get winded just walking back tot he truck for more coffee & cigs.


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*exercise*

Earl
Hope you don't get too lonely out there.
Bob


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Funny thing is they think you're kidding!!! LOL

Weather looks like it's going to be the best starting about 1pm. Hows that sound? 

Charlie


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll be there around 11am..


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Sorry fellas, can't do tomorrow. Have fun!


----------



## iceman1 (Sep 17, 2006)

thanks for the invite kmw21230 would love to come learn.
Just to let you know i am not a distance caster or as hardcore as some of the folks here!
I am a hardcore angular year round just want to get more distance from my cast on fishing rig's 
my best on my rigs has been around 270ft on a shimano cosrair 400a with 40 lb braid and 4 once weight.
My reels have been used heavily about 100 to 120 time a year for rock fishing, for the last four to five years. that why was asking about the bearings


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

*Opps!*

OPPS! 

I forgot to mention that the coach asked me to remind the old fa to take your GERITOL before coming to practice tomorrow; he said he will not tolerate any NODDING-OFF during practice. 
If you are out of Geratol please call me before I leave home, I have a couple of spare bottles I can bring with me, I also have some used pacemaker batteries, I will bring them also.

Jimmy call and he will be attending practice. Can someone please bring a sharp scissors and some spare line?

Well! I am off to drink my protein shake, and go straight to bed and see if I can grow some new muscle for tomorrow.:beer:

Earl-DC
GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

We are snowed in up here; I'd love to come join you guys tomorrow but you guys don't permit braid and mono to dance together . . . 

(My mono reels aren't back from their vacation).


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

everyone is welcome..


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> everyone is welcome..


Look out!


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Charlie 
1PM ? Thats kind of late for me. I'll be there at 11AM. Earl and Jimmy will need a nap about that time of day so lets not keep them up or they will get cranky.


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Rod
You are more than welcome to cast with us. Come on down.
Bob


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

wish i lived up there just to have a place to throw

frank


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Is this Virgina Beach Frank?



demonfish said:


> wish i lived up there just to have a place to throw
> 
> frank


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Frank
Take a day off and come on up.
Bob


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

yes i live in va beach, however i got a call from rolland sunday and he found a place in chesapeake off of 168 and we are going out there today. work off this rust.

frank


----------

